# αγωγή



## matini

Hello! If someone knows the etymology of the word "αγωγη" (ετυμολογία στα ελληνικά), it would be really helpful for me. I am also wondering if there is a concrete translation of this word in English, other than "education".
Thank you!!!


----------



## Agró

matini said:


> Hello! If someone knows the etymology of the word "αγωγη" (ετυμολογία στα ελληνικά), it would be really helpful for me. I am also wondering if there is a concrete translation of this word in English, other than "education".
> Thank you!!!


άγω: to lead, to carry
αγωγη: transport, movement, expedition


----------



## cougr

matini said:


> I am also wondering if there is a concrete translation of this word in English, other than "education".
> Thank you!!!



Apart from 'education or training' it can be rendered in various ways depending on context. For example

η αγωγή απορρίφτηκε - the action was dismissed

κατέθεσε αγωγή - filed a lawsuit

αγωγή διανομής - Action for division (of property )

θεραπευτική αγωγή -therapeutic regimen or simply, 'therapy'

and there's probably more that just escape me right now.


----------



## matini

Thank you both for your replies but I did not mean what other meanings "αγωγή" has.
 As in Greek we have the words "εκπαίδευση" and "αγωγή", which they have slightly a different meaning, I was wondering if there is an English word for "αγωγή" (except education)!
Thank you!


----------



## cougr

Both "εκπαίδευση" and "αγωγή" are translated as either education or training. In some instances "αγωγή"  also refers to upbringing. Από κει και πέρα δεν νομίζω να μεταφράζεται  αλλιώς.


----------



## shawnee

I have never used the word αγωγή for education, but I am familiar with παιδαγωγική, which in English is 'pedagogy'. I'm not sure if that is what you are after either.
Edit: I just re read your question. The word in English other than to do with education would be 'suit' as in a legal action, which has been referred to by cougr.


----------



## matini

Thank you all!


----------



## Cynastros

matini said:


> hello! If someone knows the etymology of the word "αγωγη" (ετυμολογία στα ελληνικά), it would be really helpful for me. I am also wondering if there is a concrete translation of this word in english, other than "education".
> Thank you!!!


 *Ανάγωγος* , σημαίνει αυτόν εκείνον που δεν έχει εκπαιδευθεί σωστά.
*Αγωγή*, είναι η καθοδήγηση. Κάτι περισσότερο που μας παραπέμπει εκεί, *Αγών*  [αγώνες Ολυμπιακοί κ.α.] οι αθληταί του σώματος ή του πνεύματος, έτυχαν εντατικής παιδεύσεως. 
Δικηγόρος, ο  τα περι την  Δίκην πεπαιδευμένος.
*Άγω,  αγός, αγορά, αγορητής, ηγέτης* = καθοδηγώ, ενημερώνω, εκπαιδευτήριο-υτής. [ελπίζω να μην παρέλειψα πολλά].


----------

